

NFL Play-by-Play Data—Analyzed, Visualized, and Quizzified - glaugh
http://blog.statwing.com/nfl-play-by-play-data-analyzed-visualized-and-quizzified/#

======
glaugh
(Reposting this because the HN outage yesterday knocked it off the front page
just as things were getting going. Original discussion page is at
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5359047> .)

